# Memory Lane 2020 begins



## detroitbike (Oct 21, 2020)

Ok folks 
Here’s the layout Wednesday morning


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Good to see the weather is not disappointing! I'v seen everything from snow to 70s at the Spring show. Please post a bunch of pics so I can see what I'm missing--no swap meets in Afghanistan! V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 21, 2020)

thanks so much for the pics , looks like a good spot , to have it at , with borders being close we will not be there , first time in years we missed it .  from bicycle larry


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 21, 2020)

Picture time:


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 21, 2020)

wow thanks Brant , lots of good bike and parts all ready there


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 21, 2020)

More arrivals


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 21, 2020)

It began today, and I'm here at work? Something is wrong with this picture!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 21, 2020)

Lovin that Jewel Tank!


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 21, 2020)

And they keep coming


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> And they keep coming
> 
> View attachment 1288243
> 
> ...



I see Quarantine has taken its toll on the vintage bicycle community


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh, my!
And this is only Wednesday.
This is gonna be good!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 21, 2020)

Some more:


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2020)

Great to see the hobby is alive and well! Please keep posting photos for those of us who can't make it.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 21, 2020)

More pix


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 21, 2020)

Very nice pictures!  Thank you..  One of these days, hope to be there!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2020)

My fomo is gonna be off the charts with this one! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 21, 2020)

Some people are going to have LOTS of fun!


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 21, 2020)

Few more


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 21, 2020)

I could use that spare Ingo front fender, is that a Caber?


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 21, 2020)

Can't make it.  Like the motorbike.

Is it for show or for sale?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 21, 2020)

Man, I wish I was there. At least with the pic's I'm there in spirit. Thanks.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 21, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Can't make it.  Like the motorbike.
> 
> Is it for show or for sale?



My newest acquisition. NFS


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 21, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> My newest acquisition. NFS



Congrats


----------



## Jessenoxen1992 (Oct 21, 2020)

Any wheel sets and handgrips for my skylark there ?


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 21, 2020)

FOR THOSE ATTENDING AND SELLING AT THE MEET:  Put your phone number, somewhere, near your bikes, etc.
Lots of people, who can't attend, may be interested in your stuff.
These posted pictures get a lot of attention and looks!


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2020)

charnleybob said:


> FOR THOSE ATTENDING AND SELLING AT THE MEET:  Put your phone number, somewhere, near your bikes, etc.
> Lots of people, who can't attend, may be interested in your stuff.
> These posted pictures get a lot of attention and looks!




Great idea !!!!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 21, 2020)

charnleybob said:


> FOR THOSE ATTENDING AND SELLING AT THE MEET:  Put your phone number, somewhere, near your bikes, etc.
> Lots of people, who can't attend, may be interested in your stuff.
> These posted pictures get a lot of attention and looks!



That helps everyone!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 21, 2020)

Always amazes me how in most pics the price tag is turned just enough that you can't see it.  It gets funny after a while.


----------

